# Synchronisation impossible de photos sur Ipad



## davethesith (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

petit soucis avec mon Ipad2 : je n'arrive pas à synchroniser de nouvelles photos ou de nouveaux albums présents sur mon Imac Intel 20'.

J'ai beau aller dans Itunes, puis dans la partie Ipad, aller sur l'onglet Photo, cocher les albums nouveaux à synchroniser, lancer la synchronisation, rien ne se passe.

J'ai essayé de mettre des photos , via Iphoto, dans l'un des deux albums qui s'est synchronisé sur l'Ipad, mais là aussi rien du tout.

Je précise qu'il me reste de la place sur mon Ipad 2 (un 32 Go, Wi-fi) et qu'il n'y a que pour les photos que j'ai ce soucis. Les ebooks, la musique ou les Apps se synchronisent très bien.

Merci


----------



## davethesith (5 Mai 2012)

Je continue avec mes déboires. J'ai tenté de resynchroniser ce matin mes photos en décochant tout d'abord les 2 seuls albums que j'avais réussi à mettre.

Première opération, plus de photos sur l'Ipad 2.

Je recoche ensuite les albums qui "passaient" en y ajoutant quelques photos via IPhoto, et un album que je n'avais jamais synchronisé..

Résultat : seul les albums synchronisés avant sont là, moins les nouvelles photos. Les nouveaux albums ne sont pas là.

Je tente alors de synchroniser les 3 derniers évènements. Ca fonctionne.

Franchement, j'en perds mon latin...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Je continue ma discussion (cela servira peut-être à quelqu'un). Il semble qu'il y ait une barrière chronologique. Dès que je mets des photos qui sont antérieures à 2011, elles ne se synchronisent pas !! Que je mettes un évènement ou un album qui contient une photo de 2010 ou 2009, passe pas !!

Pourtant, ces photos ont toutes été prises avec le même appareil (un Nikon DX40).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2012)

Une solution: 

Supprime le répertoire IPod cache, dans lequel se trouve les photos à synchroniser au bon format... Et ça refonctionnera comme par magie...


----------



## davethesith (6 Mai 2012)

Merci je vais essayer...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mai 2012)

Par contre il faut régénérer les fichiers, ça prend donc un peu de temps...


----------



## davethesith (7 Mai 2012)

Je vais voir cela !!


----------

